

Sheryl Sandberg, Jane Austen, and the Queen of Versailles - dombili
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2013/08/19/sheryl-sandberg-jane-austen-and-the-queen-of-versailles/

======
jpatokal
Quite an interesting post -- it's a shame that the anti-link-bait title means
it's doomed to stay off the HN front page.

